# My newer compositions



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I changed some of my compositional ideas and so I start a new thread with this preliminary version of a piece for Piano 4 Hands:






(Please ignore the notational inconveniences.)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I liked it. Bars 20,21 are probably my favourite. I think you could present the patterns in a more purposeful way starting in bar 32. It didn't go well with the stuff before, to me. Also in bar 23, you changed directions because of the players possibly clashing, but I think you should continue the motion of the voices. I believe it's one of the counterpoint rules not to pull back when approaching a crossing (because of some sort of inertia). And I feel there are some strange consonances thrown (maybe coincidentally) in that are inconsistent with the rest.


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

I also like it, especially after 0.37 rhythmically and thematically. I can call it is subtle theme in finish
Some dialogs / 
and some interesting starting from 2.36


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I changed some of my compositional ideas and so I start a new thread with this preliminary version of a piece for Piano 4 Hands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! I did very much enjoy this piece from beginning to end. Might not be the sort of thing I would sit down to listen to but I could imagine being entranced and intrigued by it in a concert hall. I think it would work very well live as part of a concert.


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi Richard,

I also like the music, very creative! Although I think it would be quite hard to play with 4 hands due to the rhythmic contrasts. But anyway, the demo sounds interesting! I wish you good luck in finding 4 hands capable of playing it smoothly! Maybe 2 of those belong to yourself ;-)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Came back to orchestral writing with this (also) rather conservative piece:

Orchestral Piece No.0


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

For small orchestra, this came out:

Modes of Accord

It flows and modulates mostly between the tone centers A, C, F, G and D.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

A little experimenting this time.

Ritual prayer (for large orchestra)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Something else for orchestra:

Night, Day, Eve


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

This might be unplayable as is


----------

